
Costs associated with Tail Call Optimization - niyazpk
http://tratt.net/laurie/tech_articles/articles/tail_call_optimization
======
fpgeek
It's worth noting that even functional programmers will admit that stack
traces are sometimes useful. People have even done research into capturing
useful stack traces stack traces in the presence of tail recursion:

[http://libra.msra.cn/Publication/13279173/finding-the-
needle...](http://libra.msra.cn/Publication/13279173/finding-the-needle-stack-
traces-for-ghc)

